# First trip to South Dakota...no idea what to do???



## breezylawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello,  I want to take a road trip to South Dakota and see Mt Rushmore this July/Aug with my family.  However, there is only one timeshare in South Dakota....can anyone recommend something things to do there along with any suggestions on moving from S.D. after a couple of days and continuing up to Montana or Wyoming?  Has anyone enjoyed this road trip?  Bill


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, we did this last year and had a wonderful time.  We went to Badlands National Park,
Mt Rushmore, Wind Cave National Park, Custer State Park, then into Wyoming
to Devil's Tower and back into SD to Deadwood  & Ellsworth AF Base.  We stayed a week and
could have stayed much longer....The only timeshare was in Lead, 
but we didn't stay there as we trade through II and it's an RCI resort.  (I've heard it's a nice resort though)  Instead  we chose to say 3 nights at Badlands
NP and 4 in Custer State Park (which is as fabulous as most National Parks).  There is so much to do & see in the area..we loved it....enjoy!
Deb


----------



## EZ-ED (Mar 3, 2007)

The "Corn Palace" in Mitchell SD for all things corn and the world famous "Wall Drug" in Wall SD.


----------



## susieq (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm watching this thread closely too, we've traded into Barefoot Condos in Lead for this coming August. (Thankfully, the week *after* Sturgis.) We've done lots of research, and so far will be doing almost everything Deb has suggested. It truly looks so amazing out there, I can't wait to go. :whoopie: Barefoot Condos look really nice too, and the ratings here are pretty high.

Sue

~~Will be sure to write a review when we get back ~~ maybe some pictures too!!


----------



## TomF (Mar 13, 2007)

I would recommend also visiting the Crazy Horse Memorial which is just 17 miles southwest of Mt. Rushmore, north of Custer.  I was there about 30-35 years ago.  Amazing what this guy and his family have accomplished.

And only in South Dakota would a visit to a drugstore and a exhibition hall made of corn count as major tourist attractions!


----------



## Jimster (Mar 14, 2007)

*SD*

Having lived in SD during the summer I would recommend air conditioning every where you go.


----------



## retailman (Mar 14, 2007)

*sd*

My wife and I were there 2 years ago and stayed at Barefoot Condos during
August. The location was just right for us, high up on terry peak only 6 miles
from Deadwood.

Keep in mind only half the units the units are air conditioned. The first 2 nights
were were terrible, since we had a 3 bedroom non air conditioned unit and only ceiling fans.

Leeds was not much as far as things to do. We took a day trip to
Sturgis that we enjoyed. We went on a buss tour out of Rapid
city that lasted all day that went Rushmore, Crazy horse and drove the buss through a tunnel in the mountain. Also 2 meals 
and entertainment were provided. A great value for the money.

We spent most of our time in Deadwood, and yes even Kevin 
Cosnar has a hotel and casino. Overall had a good trip and saw
18 deer during the week.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 14, 2007)

Be sure and see Custer State Park and its gigantic buffalo herd.  We were fortunate enough to actually ride into the buffalo herd with a ranger in his truck.  They would come right to the truck and then you can appreciate what an enormous animal they really are up close. 

Also see the old Alfred Hitchcock movie North by Northwest staring Cary Grant before you head out.

Sterling


----------



## Patri (Mar 15, 2007)

The buffalo were a highlight of my daughter's trip when she was about 3. Her memory to tell others was, "I saw a buffalo go poop!"


----------



## kamsgram (Mar 30, 2007)

*Don't miss driving through Spearfish Canyon*

Be sure to drive through Spearfish Canyon.  We also had a great time playing in a series of water falls that I believe was off the Spearfish Canyon road but I am not sure of the location.  

We visited a wonderful museum in Rapid City.    We spent 10 days in the area and absolutely loved it.


----------



## akbmusic (Apr 1, 2007)

*A few ideas..*

My sister-in-law used to live out by Rapid City and these were some ideas she gave us that aren't on your list.

The Mammoth site in Hot Springs, south of Custer:the web address is http://www.mammothsite.com/

The Angostura reservoir recreation area has a nice beach and freezing cold water for those hot summer days!

Wind cave national monument and Jewel cave national monument. You can find info on them at   http://www.nps.gov/wica  and http://www.nps.gov/jeca  respectively.

The 1880 train a little east of Mt. Rushmore can be fun. 
http://www.1880train.com/

And, if you go through spearfish canyon, she said you are not too far from the Devil's Tower national monument in Wyoming (made famous in Spielberg's Close Encounters of the Third Kind)

She said there is also some place that gives mine tours, and some places that give wagon tours, with "cowboy" dinners, but couldn't recall the names.

Hope this helps!


----------



## wyobean (Apr 21, 2007)

*Helen*

Your trip will be great.  Check out a couple things in Wyoming:  Devil's Tower, manned fire tower on Warren Peak, Museum and walking path in Sundance, beautiful drive in the Bearlodge Mts., Buffalo Jump, Aladdin Store and Sundance Mt. HideAway B&B.  Have a great time.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 21, 2007)

*August 6th thru 12th, 2007 (67th Annual Sturgis Rally)*

http://www.sturgis.com/

Unless you are a biker, you probably want to avoid these dates as places are very busy and FULL.


Also, Barefoot Condos have some units that do not have A/C.  It can get very warm in July & August according to a friend that has gone to a couple of the Sturgis Rallies.


----------

